# Looking for work in Grand Rapids.MI area.



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a 2003 F150 with Snow-Way


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

[email protected]


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I will be emailing in the next day or two. I am having trouble with email.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I am looking for a few cash jobs in the Grand Rapids,MI area.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

RYDER said:


> I am looking for a few cash jobs in the Grand Rapids,MI area.


I'm not sure what "cash jobs" means, but your are still welcome to call or PM me if you are interested. We have work for you.

Thanks !


----------



## DELBERT (Apr 24, 2004)

how much CASH an hour do you pay for a 9.2 v-blade


----------



## shoman44 (Oct 18, 2005)

*chevy plow*

was wondering in one of your posts helping some is that chevy pickup with the meyer husky plow yours and if it is . I need a few ?. Thanks


----------

